

Facebook sues a startup for having the word "book" in its name - booksandcoffee
http://www.tgdaily.com/business-and-law-brief/51263-facebook-frivolously-sues-start-up-teachbookcom

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions/discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635837>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635489>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633106>

